# Are Red cherry shrimp the best shrimp?



## Jpraud (Mar 25, 2016)

A lot of shrimps are the same species, but with different colors. You need to pay attention when you mix shrimps! Here's an interesting chart to avoid cross breeding.









However, the number of shrimp that you have in your aquarium is not a big deal, since shrimps pollute much less than fish! The 1 inch per gallons does not apply with shrimps until the community still reasonnable.

Jocelyn


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

RC are the easiest to breed....they breed in hoof prints full of rain....but I get it, I have an RC tank and am thrilled to see a berried female...
don't mix and match...they all turn to poo

follow the chart


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Jpraud said:


> A lot of shrimps are the same species, but with different colors. You need to pay attention when you mix shrimps! Here's an interesting chart to avoid cross breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great chart! I have never seen anything like that before. 

So if the 2 shrimp have a green check mark, they will not cross breed? 

So you can get a lot of different types of shrimp in your tank as long as you follow this chart? 

Thanks.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

some require different water parameters.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah the green check marks mean the two shrimp can be kept together without interbreeding.
Red x means the two shrimp with interbreed.

Neocaridinas will interbreed with Neocaridinas. When Neos interbreed with other color Neos, the offspring most often end up as brown/wild colored, which is not appealing to most. So when keeping Neos, it's best to just stick with one color.

Caridinas will interbreed with Caridinas (most of the thought of common ones to clarify). With Caridinas, breeding them with other color Caridinas is different, the offspring don't end up look like wilds, they can actually produce some cool looking patterns, but those patterns won't be a stable line so they won't breed true.

As mentioned, research the shrimp as they can have different water parameter requirements.

Don't worry about the shrimp population growing too large. Once the shrimp population becomes really large, the neons and white clouds will pick off new born shrimplets if they have no where to hide. Or you could get a bit larger predator later (one that isn't big enough to kill adult shrimp, but large enough to eat baby shrimp). Also mentioned, shrimps have a very little bioload factor, so they aren't much to worry about. You can always sell some shrimp every so often when you think there are too many.

There are quite a few Neocaridina/Caridina shrimp compatibility charts out there
https://www.google.com/search?q=neo...KEwij55XM89vLAhVJ4mMKHSzxDKwQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=_


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I also think you should be cautious about Ghost Shrimp. They're on the chart with all green checks but they can be aggressive and will eat smaller shrimp. I wouldn't add them to any tank except maybe as food for larger fish.


----------



## maylee (Feb 26, 2015)

I would check to see what your water parameters are like first. pH, gH, kH

Then we can see what other type of shrimp you can put in there with the RCS. Typically though, the ones that can live in similar water parameters as RCS and will not inter-breed with them are tiger shrimp and some harder to find ones like babaultis 

You can also maybe look into larger shrimp types like mountain fan or vampire shrimp. They're both filter feeders but won't breed in the tank.


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

Would you mind uploading a picture of the tank? I've thought about doing this with my 55, but worry it may not have enough going on. i'm also unsure how they would fare with co2 and ferts.


----------

